# Favourite Scenes from Musicals?



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I just noticed that someone has uploaded a version of this on YouTube. Sammy Davis Jr from Sweet Charity.






I'm not a huge fan of musicals, but I'd thought I'd share some of my favourites and get some more suggestions.











I was also going to post something from Romance and Cigarettes but it wasn't exactly suitable...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I like the bit when the cast is bowing and the audience is clapping and you get to go home.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)




----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)




----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> I like the bit when the cast is bowing and the audience is clapping and you get to go home.


That's my favourite part of an opera. 

Oh and this is another of my favourite parts of Fiddler on the Roof:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

The Song of the King from _*Joseph and the Amazing Technicolour Dreamcoat *_(Andrew Lloyd Webber)

Pilate's Dream from _*Jesus Christ Superstar*_ (also by Lloyd Webber)

Tomorrow Belongs To Me from _*Cabaret*_ (Kander & Ebb) - but this whole musical is a masterpiece, every scene is my favourite! But this scene is simply chilling for its subtext, but looking at it on the surface, you might think its just a good tune.


----------

